# Mit welcher Dame würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen?



## Cherubini (12 Apr. 2011)

Mit welcher deutschen Soap-Darstellerin würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen und warum?


----------



## steven91 (12 Apr. 2011)

jeanette biedermann

1. sie ist sexy

2. mir fällt keine andere ein da ich sowas nich gucke xDDD


----------



## redfive (12 Apr. 2011)

steven91 schrieb:


> jeanette biedermann
> 
> 1. sie ist sexy
> 
> 2. mir fällt keine andere ein da ich sowas nich gucke xDDD



dto.


----------



## Punisher (12 Apr. 2011)

Ja, die Biedermann ist ein Kracher, zumindest optisch. Mich würde schon interessieren, was sie im Bett so alles draufhat


----------



## solefun (12 Apr. 2011)

Hm, aus den Soaps kenn ich eigentlich nur die von VL und da fallen mir gleich einige ein:
Claudia Hiersche
Inez Björg David
Claudia Scarpatetti
Miriam Lahnstein
Theresa Underberg


----------



## neman64 (13 Apr. 2011)

1. Jeanette Biedermann
2. Andrea Kiewel
3. Nena
4. Sonya Kraus
5. Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## panda49 (13 Apr. 2011)

Ich würde gerne, Sonya Kraus, Charlotte Engelhardt, Verona Pooth, Miriam Pielhau, Gülcan Kamps, Nazan Eckes, Ruth Moschner, Alida-Nadin Kurras Haben. Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.

LG Panda  :WOW: :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (13 Apr. 2011)

Pass auf Panda , du übernimmst dich


----------



## Barricade (13 Apr. 2011)

1. Jeanette Biedermann (die einzigste Soap Darstellerin)

dann noch 
2. Marlene Lufen
3. Sonya Kraus
und noch viele mehr....


----------



## hoppel (13 Apr. 2011)

Inez Björg David
Nina Bott
Alexandra Neldel (als Ex Soapdarstellerin)
Sarah Ulrich
Jessica Ginkel


----------



## tobacco (13 Apr. 2011)

Ist eine schwere entscheidung marlene lufen oder jeanette biedermann - aber was mach ich mir einen kopf klappt ja sowieso nicht !


----------



## PromiFan (13 Apr. 2011)

Nun ja, an Soap-Darstellerinnen scheint Jeanette wirklich die einzigste zu sein. Sie sieht verdammt sexy aus, zeigt sich gern in sehr erregenden Outfits, hat einen super Körper, ein hübsches Gesicht, das reizt einen dann doch sehr. Mich würde wirklich interessieren was sie so drauf hat ausser Singen und Soaps


----------



## weelie (14 Apr. 2011)

katarina witt
aglaia szyskowitz
andrea lüdtke
nina bott
susann sedoropolis
mariam agischewa


----------



## syriaplanum (15 Apr. 2011)

Inez Björg David oder Jessica Ginkel


----------



## syd67 (15 Apr. 2011)

da bei mir ja keine deutschen seifenopern zu sehen sind kann ich nicht viele angaben machen aber frau catterfeld und biedermann wuerd ich schon zu mir nach down under einladen


----------



## toni67 (15 Apr. 2011)

annika kipp(sat 1 magazin), Kamilla senjo(brisant), nazan eckes(RTL) und Michelle Hunzicker(Wetten dass)


----------



## Lokfan (16 Apr. 2011)

weelie schrieb:


> katarina witt



Schick sie Doch bitte danach bei mir vorbei!

Meine absolute Traumfrau!

Auf den Plätzen:

Katrin Huß
Claudia Kleinert
Britt Hagedorn
Kim Fisher
Kamilla Senjo
Alida Kurass


----------



## Daniel 11 (16 Apr. 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## gamma (17 Apr. 2011)

Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## shorty07 (27 Apr. 2011)

Die Traumfrauen meiner schlaflosen Nächte sind:
Barbara Schöneberger
Verona Pooth
Veronica Ferres
Katharina Witt
Andrea Kiewel


----------



## johncen (27 Apr. 2011)

*Charlotte Engelhardt!*


----------



## collins (1 Mai 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun :WOW:
Spielt zwar nicht in einer Soap,ist aber sooo süss...


----------



## Bolzenalbrecht (1 Mai 2011)

Auf jedenfall Jeanettte Biedermann als einzige Soapdarstellerin
dann noch:
Barbara Schöneberger
Collien Fernandes
Alida Kurras
Johanna KLum
u.n.v.m.


----------



## yeahaaa (1 Mai 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt (Geile Titten und in einem kurzen Kleid ist sie einfach nur heiß)
Verona Pooth (Für ihr alter ist sie einfach noch geil)
Maria Ahrens (Siehe Verona Pooth)
Annemarie Warnkross (Einfach eine geile Frau, kurzer Rock, hohe Stiefel mehr bräuchte man nicht )
Collien Fernandez und Fernanda Brandao (Auch sehr geil, zwei der geilsten Frauen die im Deutschen TV zu sehen sind)


----------



## xBERIALx (1 Mai 2011)

warum stehen eig. soviele auf sonja kraus?
die sieht aus wien kerl!

ach deswegen vielleicht?!


----------



## Rumpelmucke (1 Mai 2011)

panda49 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne, Sonya Kraus, Charlotte Engelhardt, Verona Pooth, Miriam Pielhau, Gülcan Kamps, Nazan Eckes, Ruth Moschner, Alida-Nadin Kurras Haben. Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> LG Panda  :WOW: :thumbup:



Jou, und in welcher Soap spielen die nochma mit...?


----------



## Ikonta520 (1 Mai 2011)

Mit Alex Rietz, ich finde Sie einfach klasse


----------



## boy 2 (1 Mai 2011)

Meine Frau - ?


----------



## august85 (6 Mai 2011)

Fernanda Brandao


----------



## yoda77 (7 Mai 2011)

carolin leunig


----------



## meyki (8 Mai 2011)

Annika Kipp
Sarah Engels
Nazan eckes
Anneke Dürkopp
Tina Kaiser


----------



## TonyZ (8 Mai 2011)

mit der für mich süßesten jungen Frau aus Deutschland... mit Sarah Engels  ich find sie klasse! Ansonsten finde ich Fernanda Brandao sehr heiss


----------



## JonnyFCK13 (8 Mai 2011)

gülcan kamps


----------



## bad santa (9 Mai 2011)

Isabell Horn & Isabell Hertel


----------



## toni67 (4 Juni 2011)

steven91 schrieb:


> jeanette biedermann
> 
> 1. sie ist sexy
> 
> 2. mir fällt keine andere ein da ich sowas nich gucke xDDD



ein blick auf die HP, lohnt sich auf jeden fall...aber hallo...


----------



## hans1960 (6 Juni 2011)

Barbara Schöneberger ---> und nicht nur eine !


----------



## hans1960 (6 Juni 2011)

Christine Neubauer


----------



## wettenwetten (12 Juni 2011)

verona pooth
kamilla senjo
heidi klum
annika kipp


----------



## frankyboy (19 Juni 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun 
Isabell Horn
Nazan eckes
Collin fernandez
johanna Klum


----------



## datatwo (19 Juni 2011)

Sarah Bogen
Anna Julia Kapfelsberger (ehemals UU)
Uta Kargel

Und jetzt kommts: *Tatjana Clasing* pleas09


----------



## fd77 (19 Juni 2011)

Christine Neubauer - das bedarf keiner weiteren Erklärung


----------



## carvo (19 Juni 2011)

Mit Nazan Eckes endlos


----------



## SexyKaty (20 Juni 2011)

ganz klar mit anna-katharina samsel von awz 
weil,
sie ist wunderschön,
super symphatisch,
nett


----------



## alex321 (23 Juni 2011)

Julia Engelmann von AWZ
Isabell Horn von GZSZ
Clara Dolny von der Lindenstraße
Oona Devi Liebich von Rote Rosen


----------



## PromiFan (23 Juni 2011)

Mir fallen gerade noch ein paar Damen ein die ich gern mal flachlegen würde 

1.) Judith Rakers, die geilste überhaupt 
2.) Salma Hayek
3.) Marietta Slomka
4.) Barbara Meier
5.) Sophie Schütt

Wer von den Ladys wohl die vers... ist ?


----------



## upthegers (26 Juni 2011)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## laberrhababer (26 Juni 2011)

Hmmm...
Ina Paule Klink wäre sehr interessant,
eher aber noch Claire Price(l) oder Madeleine Worral (kennt ihr in Deutschland vermutlich garnicht, oder?)


----------



## PromiFan (27 Juni 2011)

laberrhababer schrieb:


> Hmmm...
> Ina Paule Klink wäre sehr interessant,
> eher aber noch Claire Price(l) oder Madeleine Worral (kennt ihr in Deutschland vermutlich garnicht, oder?)


Stimmt, Ina Paule Klink ist wirklich geil, sie hat ein süßes Gesicht, schöne Lippen und der Rest kann sich auch sehen lassen. Nur ist sie leider ein wenig flach gebaut, aber darüber kann man ja mal weg sehen ;-)


----------



## laberrhababer (28 Juni 2011)

Ich finde sie gerade deswegen sehr anziehend


----------



## PromiFan (29 Juni 2011)

laberrhababer schrieb:


> Ich finde sie gerade deswegen sehr anziehend


Ah, na ja, hübsche Frauen mit flachen Titten haben schon ihren Reiz, die liegen wenigstens gut in der Hand, also die Titten. Die von Ina Paule fassen sich bestimmt geil an ;-)


----------



## Quick Nick (29 Juni 2011)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Mit welcher deutschen Soap-Darstellerin würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen und warum?



ich würde Janina Uhse nehmen

warum? weil sie einfach heiß ist


----------



## J0ker88 (30 Juni 2011)

meine nummer eins ist und bleibt Sonya Kraus
2te barbara schöneberger 
3te heidi klum 
4te charlotte engelhardt
5te jeanette biedermann


----------



## DER SCHWERE (30 Juni 2011)

1. Desiree Nick
2.Alice Schwarzer
3.Hella Von Sinnen
4.Bettina Böttinger
5.Lady btich ray

Mit denen eine nacht in Düsseldorf die Altstadt Aufmischen:WOW:


----------



## yves (30 Juni 2011)

Mirjam Weichselbraun sie ist der hammer


----------



## Franky0004 (3 Juli 2011)

Marlene Lufen,Bettina Cramer,Annika Kipp,nadine krüger,karen heinrichs,ja das wäre schonmal geil mit denen ins bett zu gehen


----------



## Ulli_40 (5 Juli 2011)

Marlene Lufen
Amanda Tapping
Verona Pooth


----------



## reedy91 (5 Juli 2011)

Michelle !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toni67 (8 Juli 2011)

Die schöne und Sexy ANNIKA KIPP...genau mein typ...


----------



## andie37 (10 Juli 2011)

Mit Michelle Hunziker, Annemarie Warnkross, Nazan Eckes


----------



## toni67 (22 Juli 2011)

ich würde mich für die schöne und Süsse MICHELLE HUNZICKER, entscheiden. Eins, ich stehe auf blondinnen, zweitens, Sie soll ja wieder zu haben sein, Drittens, Sie ist eine sehr schöne Frau, viertens, Sie hat Humor, Fünfstens, Man kann sicher viel spass mit Ihr haben...aber leider wird nichts daraus...ich glaube Sie ist noch in Ihren "EROS" verknallt...und der spielt in einer andere Liga...


----------



## krafst1 (30 Juli 2011)

Maike von Bremen 
Andrea Lüdtke

zwei wunderschöne Frauen.......!


----------



## Bolzenalbrecht (30 Juli 2011)

Bolzenalbrecht schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall Jeanettte Biedermann als einzige Soapdarstellerin
> dann noch:
> Barbara Schöneberger
> Collien Fernandes
> ...



Bei den Frauen bin ich dabei.


----------



## maximus12 (30 Juli 2011)

Barricade schrieb:


> 1. Jeanette Biedermann (die einzigste Soap Darstellerin)
> 
> dann noch
> 2. Marlene Lufen
> ...


super


----------



## korat (5 Aug. 2011)

PromiFan schrieb:


> Stimmt, Ina Paule Klink ist wirklich geil, sie hat ein süßes Gesicht, schöne Lippen und der Rest kann sich auch sehen lassen. Nur ist sie leider ein wenig flach gebaut, aber darüber kann man ja mal weg sehen ;-)



Eben - über flach Gebautes kann man sehr gut weg sehen .......


----------



## korat (5 Aug. 2011)

krafst1 schrieb:


> Maike von Bremen
> Andrea Lüdtke
> 
> zwei wunderschöne Frauen.......!



*Andra Lüdtke kenn ich nicht - aber dass du Maike von Bremen nennst, kann ich sehr gut nachvollziehen !!!*


----------



## laberrhababer (8 Aug. 2011)

Du kennst Andrea Lüdtke nicht ?! 
Nooooooiiinnnnn - sie spielte unter anderem in einigen Polizeiruf 110 Folgen mit und hatte lange Zeit eine Hauptrolle im Großstadtrevier ;D


----------



## leoleo (10 Aug. 2011)

inez björg david würde ich gerne mal knallen =)


----------



## Elander (10 Aug. 2011)

Sehr schwierige Frage. Da gibts so viele sexy Damen im deutschen TV. Auf jeden Fall dabei wäre Jeanette Biedermann als Soap-Darstellerin. Sarah Tkotsch ist auch nicht zu verachten oder Susan Sideropoulos. 
Ansonsten Johanna Klum, Gülcan, Sarah Kuttner, Sarah Connor, Sophie Schütt, Mirjam Weichselbraun... So auf anhieb fallen mir die ein  Gibt sicher noch viele mehr...


----------



## davidgerenzo (10 Aug. 2011)

Charlotte Engelhardt sie ist die schönste


----------



## toni67 (16 Aug. 2011)

Jeannette Biedermann und Nina Schmeuser (NuK)


----------



## Emmi (17 Aug. 2011)

Alida Kurras oder Tina Kaiser


----------



## k.a. (18 Aug. 2011)

also ersten platz gibts nicht aber hier:

Charlotte Engelhardt
Sonya Kraus
Gülcan Kramps

aber am ehesten gülcan di is richtig geil ich steh auf braunhaarige


----------



## Sierae (31 Aug. 2011)

:thumbup: Meine Favoritin: Katarina Witt - nicht nur für eine Nacht! :thumbup:


----------



## Max100 (31 Aug. 2011)

mit Anna Netrebko

http://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRbKYMiH9-iWySeWlSjFuKdddlFPBJZfgvP80L9MPT4-N9MUAgD


----------



## reedy91 (4 Sep. 2011)

Michelle die schlagersängerin was für ne frage soscharf


----------



## Dr. Alban (4 Sep. 2011)

xBERIALx schrieb:


> warum stehen eig. soviele auf sonja kraus?
> die sieht aus wien kerl!
> 
> ach deswegen vielleicht?!



Höchstwahrscheinlich weil sie handwerklich so begabt ist *LOL*


----------



## pueblo13 (4 Sep. 2011)

Sandra Thier!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## yoda77 (5 Sep. 2011)

Maike von Bremen:thumbup:


----------



## maturelover87 (5 Sep. 2011)

Desiree nick, Kim fisher


----------



## weidi (12 Sep. 2011)

Ruth Moschner , Christine Neubauer und Barbara Schöneberger würden voll in mein "Beuteschema" passen.
Alle 3 ziemlich rund und lecker.
Außerdem lernt man auf nem "alten" Fahrrad das Fahren. :WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## chris1712 (18 Sep. 2011)

anika kipp
marlene laufen
karen heindrich


----------



## sapp (19 Sep. 2011)

Annemarie Warnkross natürlich


----------



## Charme (21 Sep. 2011)

Anne Menden


----------



## Ikonta520 (24 Sep. 2011)

Mit Alex :WOW:rietz


----------



## Merker45 (24 Sep. 2011)

Bei Frauen im älteren Semester wären mitdabei:
Tina Ruland
Katja Riemann

Wenns bisschen junger seien sollte:
Jeanette Biedermann
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Nina Bott
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## Magen (3 Okt. 2011)

meine traumfrau im bett währe an erster stelle : tatjana ohm von n24
an zweiter stelle:helene fischer
an dritter stelle: daniela aschenbach von hse


----------



## lanzer (3 Okt. 2011)

Andrea Kathrin Loewig

1.Weil sie super sexy ist

2.Weil sie reif ist und bestimmt gut im Bett


----------



## x5thw (3 Okt. 2011)

Ireen Sheer!!


----------



## derhesse (3 Okt. 2011)

Warum nur eine?


----------



## flyinsky00 (4 Okt. 2011)

mit Ulrike Frank von GZSZ...


----------



## travisxl (7 Okt. 2011)

Alexandra Maria Lara!!


----------



## yves (13 Okt. 2011)

mirjam weichselbraun


----------



## atreus36 (14 Okt. 2011)

Mit Britt, ich würde alles dafür geben.... seufz


----------



## NAFFTIE (16 Okt. 2011)

rofl3rofl3verona natürlich aber sie müsste die klappe halten ^^


----------



## alex00 (18 Okt. 2011)

oh ja würde ich auch gerne mal


----------



## joawer (25 Okt. 2011)

Bettina Cramer
Marlene Lufen
und am Samstag Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## SirBombe (26 Okt. 2011)

Also wenn dann als erste Sila Sahin ist der Bringer wundert mich das sie keiner genannt hat.
Sollte der einwand kommen sie ist nicht deutsch ist nazan eckes auch nicht 
ansonsten ist Jeanette schon eine und auch Sarah Ullrich .
Gruß SirBombe


----------



## Svenni1231230 (27 Okt. 2011)

sarah engels ist so geil ;D;D


----------



## CukeSpookem (29 Okt. 2011)

Charlotte Roche
Charlotte Roche
Charlotte Roche ... so in der Reihenfolge ...

und zu Halloween ... Desiree Nick im *HEXENKOSTÜM*


----------



## kayhoenig (31 Okt. 2011)

KATRIN HUß
MADELEINE WEHLE 
SANDRA QUELLMANN

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## theone1989 (3 Nov. 2011)

jeanyyyyy biedermannn


----------



## hugo48 (3 Nov. 2011)

klare Sache für mich:
1. Madeleine Wehle 
2. Yvonne Ransbach
3. Madeleine Wehle
4. Madeleine Wehle
aber nicht nur eine Nacht....


----------



## hawkeye06 (6 Nov. 2011)

Christine Neubauer, da sie etwas reifer ist und einen schönen Körper hat


----------



## Unregistriert (1 Dez. 2011)

Mit den Schlagersängerinnen:
Andrea Jürgens
Michelle
Stefanie Hertel


----------



## hotte se (7 Dez. 2011)

eindeutig Nina Bott


----------



## MarkyMark (7 Dez. 2011)

Annika Kipp und/oder Julia Josten


----------



## Sampi (9 Dez. 2011)

Stefanie Hertel


----------



## Gino (26 Dez. 2011)

Es gibt für mich nur eine!

CHERYL COLE


----------



## nortean (26 Dez. 2011)

Nazan Eckes *-*


----------



## uws (27 Dez. 2011)

1. Sila Sahin
2. Janina Uhse
3. Juliette Menke


----------



## Unregistriert (8 Jan. 2012)

Mit der süßen Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens.


----------



## sorryes8419 (11 Jan. 2012)

Sarah Bogen der Traum eines jeden Mannes

:drip::drip::drip::drip::crazy::crazy::crazy::crazy::jumping::jumping::jumping::jumping:


----------



## sorryes8419 (11 Jan. 2012)

Schweinsteiger Freundin SARAH BRANDNER SIE IST DER OBERHAMMER

*LINK ENFERNT BILDER IMMER SELBER HOCHLADEN *


----------



## ShiningEyes (11 Jan. 2012)

eindeutig Ilary Blasi!


----------



## keagan77 (12 Jan. 2012)

nix soap. marlene lufen


----------



## reedy91 (15 Jan. 2012)

michelle unserer schlagermaus so eine wunderschöne sexy frau grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## rescue (16 Jan. 2012)

1. Helene Fischer
2. Nina Bott
3. Michelle


----------



## congo64 (16 Jan. 2012)

SirBombe schrieb:


> Also wenn dann als erste Sila Sahin ist der Bringer wundert mich das sie keiner genannt hat.
> Sollte der einwand kommen sie ist nicht deutsch ist nazan eckes auch nicht
> ansonsten ist Jeanette schon eine und auch Sarah Ullrich .
> Gruß SirBombe



abgesehen vom Thema hier....Beide haben deutsche Pässe und sind auch in Deutschland geboren.....


----------



## Ryan Atwood (17 Jan. 2012)

och da gibts einige lol8

Yvonne Catterfeld, Janina Uhse, Alexandra Neldel, Nina Bott und Sila Sahin


----------



## maxchen09 (18 Jan. 2012)

*ich würde mit isabell horn 
nicht nur gern eine Nacht verbringen 
ich würde sie auch haben wollen als partnerin 
sie ist für mich 
oder meine TRAUMFRAU 

weil sie eine schöne Frau 
also weil das gesamtpaket stimmt :WOW::thumbup:
*


----------



## mar1971z (18 Jan. 2012)

Auf eine Schönheit sich zu beschränken fällt mir da schwer, da gibt schon einige nette Gespielinnen
Nazan Eckes
Nina Bott
Annett Möller
Ariany Celeste
Motsi Mabuse
.... lol


----------



## bunthaus (29 Jan. 2012)

Mit Emma Watson, sie ist jung und schön.
Auch Helene Fischer würde mich reizen.


----------



## LBJ23 (30 Jan. 2012)

Von den Soap darstellerinen auf jeden fall Sila Sahin die ist super HOT.


----------



## moritz1608 (11 Feb. 2012)

Eindeutig: Ruth Moschner
Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer


----------



## kakashi (11 Feb. 2012)

Charlotte Engelhardt & Katy Perry


----------



## robarker (12 Feb. 2012)

katharina gast


----------



## DarkShadow (15 Feb. 2012)

Emma Watson :drip:


----------



## Dida5000 (16 Feb. 2012)

1. Annika Kipp
2. Annemarie Warnkross
3. Nina Bott


----------



## sandman (16 Feb. 2012)

Vanessa Blumhagen hat doch echt was! Scheint auch nicht eingebildet sein!


----------



## florian1992 (17 Feb. 2012)

ilka eßmüller 
verona pooth
susan sideropolous
britt hagedorn 
yasmina filali 
sonja kraus
babara schöneberger
andrea kiewel
annette frier
roberta bieling katja burkhard jennifer knäble
alessandra pocher
alexandra rietz


----------



## bojo78 (17 Feb. 2012)

mit:
Britt Hagedorn
Martina Servatius
Petra Gerster
Ilka Essmüller
Michaela Schaffrath


----------



## beastmasta (17 Feb. 2012)

annemarie warnkross
sonja kraus
die ffs frauen
dakota fanning
chiara schoras


----------



## mar1971z (18 Feb. 2012)

oh, leider wird dies ein Traum bleiben. Aber schön ist die Vorstellung z.B.
Nazan Eckes
Magdalena Neuner
Annett Möller
Nina Bott
Motsi Mabuse
etc.

Nun ja, leider nur ein Taum


----------



## ulzana69 (20 Feb. 2012)

Claudia Kleinert
Pamela Grosser
Fatma_Mittler_Solak
RUTH MOSCHNER
Magdalena Neuner


----------



## Android44 (21 Feb. 2012)

:thumbup:Kristina Sterz:thumbup:, weil sie mir als gelernte Zahnärztin mal richtig auf den " Zahn " fühlen kann


----------



## Unregistriert (22 Feb. 2012)

Stefanie Hertel
Andrea Jürgens
Michelle
Alizee


----------



## ulzana69 (25 Feb. 2012)

Gibt da schon viele, aber bevorzugen würde ich die Pamela Großer, die hat was! ;-)


----------



## Trifbacke (25 Feb. 2012)

Annika Kipp ist eine gute Party...
Nazan Eckes lacht immer so schön.... 
Helene FIscher ist eine Augenweite....


----------



## meyki (25 Feb. 2012)

Also 

Annika Kipp
Annemarie Warnkross
Anekke Dürkopp
Nina Bott
Sabine Lisicki
Nazan Eckes


----------



## maggecorei (28 Feb. 2012)

evi sachenbacher
miri gössner 
lena neuner


----------



## linu (29 Feb. 2012)

Claudia Scarpatetti
Miriam Lahnstein
Alexandra Schalaudek
Karoline Schuch
Verena Zimmermann


----------



## Noa (1 März 2012)

aufjedenfall mit Cheryl Cole


----------



## chris1712 (5 März 2012)

kati witt


----------



## reedy91 (11 März 2012)

MIchelle  was für ne frage


----------



## japaninja (12 März 2012)

Mit Sontje Peplow und Anna Nowak aus Lindesrasse und Claudelle Deckert aus unter Uns und Annette frier aus Danie Lowinski !!!


----------



## helene_fischer_1 (12 März 2012)

Meine absolute Traumfrau ist...Helene Fischer


----------



## Sassi (12 März 2012)

mit Saskia Valencia und Birgit Würz (beide RR) zusammen eine Nacht verbringen,dass wäre was:WOW::WOW::WOW:Saskia und Birgit zwei heisse Weiber


----------



## benni15 (4 Apr. 2012)

neman64 schrieb:


> 1. Jeanette Biedermann
> 2. Andrea Kiewel
> 3. Nena
> 4. Sonya Kraus
> 5. Mirjam Weichselbraun



Sonya Kraus wer wahr das


----------



## Watson159 (12 Apr. 2012)

1. Juliette Menke 
2. Magdalena Neuner
3. Shaqira
4. Sophia Thomalla
5. Sila Sahin


----------



## simonehens (12 Apr. 2012)

Ganz Klar:

1. Sandra Thier
2. Esther Sedlaczek
3. Johanna Klum


----------



## simonehens (12 Apr. 2012)

Ganz KLar:

1.Sandra Thier 
2. Esther Sedlaczek
3. Johanna Klum


----------



## henkbioly (12 Apr. 2012)




----------



## thommy180174 (12 Apr. 2012)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Mit welcher deutschen Soap-Darstellerin würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen und warum?



nina bott


----------



## sting46 (12 Apr. 2012)

Karen Heinrichs, Marlene Lufen, Simone Panteleit, Nina Bott


----------



## Rebell96 (17 Apr. 2012)

Ulrike Frank 
die sexy Milf 
am besten mit satinbluse und strapsen


----------



## michi_012 (21 Apr. 2012)

tatjana clasing


----------



## Benno1971 (22 Apr. 2012)

Janet Biedermann
Chiara Schoras


----------



## Sylvester28 (22 Apr. 2012)

da gäbe es etliche


----------



## Benno1971 (23 Apr. 2012)

Jeanett Biedermann,Stefanie Hertel

Es sind zwei ganz heiße Häschen die würd ich gern mal richtig .....:drip:


----------



## bayern (23 Apr. 2012)

Britt Hagedorn:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## ossopolar (26 Apr. 2012)

mit Maxi Biewer. bin gerade mal 28 und sie hat soviel erfahrung. Die extrem dominante Caroline Beil wär auch wahnsinn


----------



## SM100582 (26 Apr. 2012)

Caro ist gar nicht SOOO dominant, wie Du meinst. Ich glaube, Du verwechelst da Schauspielerin und die private Caro


----------



## jambalaia76 (26 Apr. 2012)

Nina Bott


----------



## jr1982 (29 Apr. 2012)

Caroline beil


----------



## 24022006 (29 Apr. 2012)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Ikonta520 (29 Apr. 2012)

Mit Alex Rietz und Marion Kracht


----------



## neuromancer76 (29 Apr. 2012)

Devon Aoki.


----------



## biberratte (10 Mai 2012)

wenn ich ein wunsch hätte,
Andrea Sawatzki 
ich habe das gefühl, sie kann herzhaft lachen.
ist auch für mich eine gute schauspielerin
jo


----------



## Svenni1231230 (10 Mai 2012)

Angela Finger Erben
Sylvie van der vaart


----------



## apeiron (11 Mai 2012)

Schauspielerin - Emma Watson
Model - Barbara Palvin
Sängerin - Nicole Scherzinger


----------



## psn123 (12 Mai 2012)

Angela Finger-Erben *____* der würd ich's aber besorgen..


----------



## PromiFan (12 Mai 2012)

collins schrieb:


> Mirjam Weichselbraun :WOW:
> Spielt zwar nicht in einer Soap,ist aber sooo süss...


Zu Mirjam würde ich auch nicht nein sagen, würdest du sie mit mir teilen ? Hoffe sie steht dann auch auf Dreier


----------



## PromiFan (12 Mai 2012)

laberrhababer schrieb:


> Ich finde sie gerade deswegen sehr anziehend


He, he, auch die flachen Ladys sind sehr reizvoll, das stimmt. Und bei den Promidamen stelle ich fest, dass die flachsten das schärfste Aussehen haben. Irgendwie komisch, je größer die Oberweite umso mehr geht zugunsten vom Aussehen lol.


----------



## MurphyLibby (13 Mai 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger oder Ines Lutz


----------



## toni67 (16 Mai 2012)

ANNIKA KIPP, JUDITH RAKERS und MIRJAM WEICHSELBRAUN...meine Top 3....


----------



## Ragdoll (16 Mai 2012)

Gilt unser Wowereit auch?


----------



## sioux1965 (17 Mai 2012)

1, maxi Biewer
2. Katerina Witt
3. Magdalena Neuer
4.Susanne Conrad
5.Gudrun Landgrebe
6.Svenja Pages
7. Barbara Schöneberger
8.Catherine deneuve
9. Christiane Hörbiger
10.nazan ckes


----------



## u205638 (20 Mai 2012)

Ich würde gerne mit den folgenden Damen eine Nacht verbringen:
- Nazan Eckes (Die Frau ist sowas von heiss)
- Sonya Kraus 
- Charlotte Engelhardt
- Ruth Moschner
- Janina Uhse
- Anne Menden
- Marlene Lufen
- Karen Heinrichs
- Simone Panteleit


----------



## SandyLover87 (21 Mai 2012)

meine Top 15:

1. Angela Finger-Erben
2. Janina Uhse
3. Annett Möller
4. Tina Kaiser
5. Michelle Hunziker
6. Sandy Mölling
7. Alexandra Neldel
8. Karen Webb
9. Annika Kipp
10. Andrea Kaiser
11. Jessica Ginkel
12. Judith Rakers
13. Annemarie Warnkross
14. Mareile Höppner
15. Charlotte Engelhardt


----------



## MetalFan (21 Mai 2012)

Ich bleib mal bei der ursprünglichen Begrenzung auf Soap-Darstellerinnen (ist schon schwer genug) - ist eine Momententscheidung --> Sila Sahin :drip:


----------



## kayhoenig (4 Juni 2012)

katrin huß ---- würd sie gern mal nageln wen sie enge jeans trägt


----------



## graf65 (11 Juni 2012)

nur mit verona pooth sie hat für ihr alter eine super figur
lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## japaninja (15 Juni 2012)

Ein Traum wehre auch: ausg099 snoopy1
- Pamela Großer file:///E:/Pamela%20Gro%C3%9Fer040te.jpg
- Verona Pooth file:///E:/Verona%20Pooth041g.jpg
- Barbara schöneberger file:///E:/Barbara%20Sch%C3%B6neberger028da.jpg
- Ana ivanovic file:///E:/Ana%20Ivanovic050b.jpg file:///E:/Ana%20Ivanovic065.jpg 
- Jelena Jankovic file:///E:/Jelena%20Jankovic012ba.jpg
- Maren Gilzer file:///E:/Maren%20Gilzer026a.JPG
- Anna Kournikowa file:///E:/Anna%20Kurnikova036ba.JPG file:///E:/Anna%20Kurnikova070a.jpg
- Patricia Richardson file:///E:/Patricia%20Richardson005b.jpg
- Annette Frier file:///E:/Annette%20Frier013dfd.jpg file:///E:/Annette%20Frier015k.jpg
- Franziska van Almsick file:///E:/Franziska%20van%20Almsik012.JPG file:///E:/Franziska%20van%20Almsik013b.jpg
- Elke Martens file:///E:/NK1.Elke%20Mastens003b.jpg file:///E:/NK1.Elke%20Martens002d.jpg


----------



## japaninja (15 Juni 2012)

wie lade ich bilder hoch?


----------



## 205205 (17 Juni 2012)

1. Jeanette Biedermann (sexy, geile Brüste, süßer Hintern)
2. Josephine Schmidt (sexy)
3. Britt Hagedorn (sexy, große Brüste)
4. Sonya Kraus (sexy, seeeeeeeeeehr große Möpse)
5. Alexandra Rietz (sexy)


----------



## Tuerqo (17 Juni 2012)

janina uhse


----------



## zool (17 Juni 2012)

Nina Bott, eine traumhaft schöne Frau und dieses Lächeln macht mich einfach schwach!!


----------



## Q (18 Juni 2012)

japaninja schrieb:


> wie lade ich bilder hoch?




so:

http://www.celebboard.net/tutorials-und-anleitungen/26189-tutorial-wie-poste-ich-bilder.html

und dabei immer die Regeln beachten!

http://www.celebboard.net/regeln/63101-die-boardregeln-aktuelle-fassung.html


----------



## Louisseize (19 Juni 2012)

absolut die schöneberger.
blond,
ned deppert ,
und zudem urgeil ;-)


----------



## runnigman (19 Juni 2012)

Heidi Klum,Janette Biedermann,Mutter und Tochter Thomalla


----------



## asche1 (23 Juni 2012)

Juliette Menke ist einfach der Hammer


----------



## Xtinalover (23 Juni 2012)

Christina Aguilera und Verena Kerth


----------



## frank111267 (27 Juni 2012)

petra blossey
maxi biewer
anja petzold


----------



## Chamser81 (27 Juni 2012)

Barbara Schöneberger 

Aber was sollte da schon anders sein als mit "normalen" Frauen?!


----------



## xxxxx (28 Juni 2012)

mit der Angela Finger-Erben

1.sau Hübsch

2.Geile Figur

3.Einfach Geile Sexy Frau


----------



## Georginho (29 Juni 2012)

Gibt zu viele . Annemarie Warnkross, Caro Beil, Kim Fisher, Mariella Ahrens, Anja Kling, uvm.


----------



## stadtbote (29 Juni 2012)

Helene Fischer,Andrea Berg

:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## PzBrig15 (15 Juli 2012)

Meine Traumladys für eine Nacht :
Die Reihenfolge ist ohne Wertung :
Madeleine Wehle
Anita Hofmann ( Sängerin)
Mirjam Weichselbraun
Franci Jordi ( Sängerin)
Claudia Kleinert
Maria Furtwängler ( alleine schon weil die mal Junges bräuchte....)
Patricis Küll ( SWR-Moderatorin)
Anett Möller ( Nachrichtenlady RTL / N-TV)
und als Lady die Ihr Potenzial leider nicht (noch) zeigt im Fernsehen
Sandra Hochhuth ( SWR-Nachrichtensprecherin)


----------



## NAFFTIE (15 Juli 2012)

graf65 schrieb:


> nur mit verona pooth sie hat für ihr alter eine super figur
> lecker!!!!!!!!!!!!!



nur wenn sie die klappe hält 

ansonsten Sila Sahin die ist genau mein Fall :thumbup:


----------



## michi_012 (16 Juli 2012)

mit Nadine Krüger!!! die ist scharf


----------



## fredclever (16 Juli 2012)

Meine Hitliste:
1.) Claudia Schiffer
2.) Madonna
3.) Cher


----------



## Clown34 (20 Juli 2012)

mit annemarie warnkross, sie ist genau mein Frauentyp


----------



## balduin39 (21 Juli 2012)

maria furtwängler
caroline beil


----------



## linu (5 Aug. 2012)

Miriam Lahnstein
Marion Kracht
das wäre sicher toll. Aber gut vorstellen kann ich mir auch:
Catherine Bell
Alexandra Schalaudeck
Karoline Schuch


----------



## Lokfan (6 Aug. 2012)

Katharina Witt
Kim Fisher
Katrin Huß
Simone Thomalla
Claudia Kleinert
Eva Hassmann


----------



## Stoney (19 Aug. 2012)

Fernanda Brandao
Michelle Hunziker
Katy Perry
Kati Witt


----------



## kayhoenig (19 Aug. 2012)

Katrin huß
sandra quellmann
michaela koschak
anja koebel


----------



## Lenafan98 (20 Aug. 2012)

Gerne mit Sylvie van der vaart,Heidi Klum,kristina Schröder,Lena Neuner und Paris Hilton 
ebenso die Blondine die Ted vernascht hat nämlich Laura Vandervoort...


----------



## Gärtner66 (20 Aug. 2012)

Also ich würd dann mit Maria Furtwängler, Birgit Schrowange, Caroline Beil, Andrea Berg und Helene Fischer je eine Nacht verbringen wollen.


----------



## kikoo (5 Sep. 2012)

sylvie van der vaart 

können auch mehrere nächte werden


----------



## eis (9 Sep. 2012)

Ganz klar *NENA*!! Ich würde auch gern Tage, Wochen, Monate und und und ....... mit ihr verbringen. Schon wenn ich ihre Stimme höre bin ich einfach hin, das war damals so und ist heute noch so. Starke, coole Frau. :thumbup:



​


----------



## Ikonta520 (20 Sep. 2012)

Mit alex rietz


----------



## dakingceleb (26 Sep. 2012)

schöneberger


----------



## Scary (26 Sep. 2012)

Selena Gomez 
Sahra Engels
Yvonne Catterfeld
Vanessa Hudgens


----------



## rzwo (27 Sep. 2012)

Für mich ist immer noch Caroline Beil eine absolute Traumfrau ...


----------



## Spaten85 (27 Sep. 2012)

ganz klar Mirjam Weichselbraun  Sie hat ein hübsches gesicht und sehr schöne Augen und der Körper ist einfach toll mir würde es schon genügend einfach mal schick mit Ihr essen zu gehen


----------



## Manollo83 (28 Sep. 2012)

Am liebsten Nazan Eckes


----------



## derbeste (29 Sep. 2012)

Stephanie Dosen


----------



## Spellcaster (29 Sep. 2012)

1) Annemarie Warnkross
2) Sarah Connor
3) Verona Pooth

Annemarie wäre auf jeden Fall meine erste Wahl. Auch wenn's sooo viele gute gibt, für sie würde ich alle anderen fallen lassen.


----------



## ddd (29 Sep. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann, Britney Spears oder Christina Aguilera


----------



## elbsegler (1 Okt. 2012)

Moin,

hier mein Ranking.

1. Birgit Schrowange
2. Barbara Schöneberger
3. Mariele Millowitsch
4. Iris Berben
5. die beiden Thomallas (gerne auch gleichzeitig ;-) )


----------



## ferdfeet (2 Okt. 2012)

martina hill!!!!!!


----------



## gazpacho (2 Okt. 2012)

da gibts nur eine. Und ich wuerde auch ein ganz normales treffen ohne sonstige "interaktionen" himmlisch finden:

miranda kerr


----------



## coolfrie (2 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar Charlotte Engelhardt, ein der ober hammer=)


----------



## Otto34 (2 Okt. 2012)

Ganz klar:

Alexandra Neldel


----------



## webfreak (10 Okt. 2012)

Jessica Ginkel


----------



## celeb_fan_xz (11 Okt. 2012)

Annemarie Warnkross wäre toll... oder Martina Hill. Heidi Klum und Fiona Erdmann klingen aber auch nicht schlecht...


----------



## ironboyy (14 Okt. 2012)

Sila Sahin cO!


----------



## Lederfetisch (14 Okt. 2012)

Kim Fischer
Caro Beil
Sophia Thomalla
Furtwängler


----------



## asturmlechner (16 Okt. 2012)

mit ALizee Jacotey


----------



## trucker6569 (16 Okt. 2012)

Mein Favorit ist Kim Fisher


----------



## beckda (16 Okt. 2012)

Miriam Lahnstein......super Frau


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Heidi Klum sila sahin


----------



## Sky7 (16 Okt. 2012)

Mila kunis vergessen


----------



## webfreak (17 Okt. 2012)

Julianne Morris


----------



## meyki (18 Okt. 2012)

Als erstes ANNEKE DÜRRKOPP
danach ANNIKA KIPP 
ANNEMARIE WARNKROSS


----------



## nasenbear1964 (18 Okt. 2012)

Sarah Ulrich und Jeanette Biedermann sowie Yvonne Chatterfeld ..... 

Gruß
Nasenbear


----------



## grofabian (19 Okt. 2012)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Mit welcher deutschen Soap-Darstellerin würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen und warum?



sila sahin
janine uhse 
anne menden


----------



## asche1 (21 Okt. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann 
weil sie sehr hübsch ist und wenn sie im bett so abgeht wie auf ihren konzertn da wird das einfach nur geil


----------



## chasteboy (23 Okt. 2012)

*MANDY GRACE CAPRISTO ! ! !*

Aber warum denn nur eine Nacht?


----------



## sigma30v6 (25 Okt. 2012)

Kamilla Senjo !!


----------



## straycat (27 Okt. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann
Lena Meyer Landruth


----------



## creko (27 Okt. 2012)

fiona erdmann


----------



## rob01 (27 Okt. 2012)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## Andy330ci (27 Okt. 2012)

Fernanda Brandao !!!!!


----------



## Don76 (28 Okt. 2012)

Ich muss das aufsplitten, da ich mich nicht so recht entscheiden kann.

National:
- Jennifer Knäble
- Miriam Pede

International:
- Pamela Anderson


----------



## tmadaxe (12 Nov. 2012)

Warum Deutsche? Und warum Soap??
Ich würde mit SELENA GOMEZ eine Nacht verbringen, in der ich ihr alle drei Löcher immer wieder und wieder fülle!!!


----------



## yoda77 (15 Nov. 2012)

miriam pede
wolke hegenbarth
carolin leunig


----------



## Dida5000 (17 Nov. 2012)

Joanna Levesque


----------



## black112 (18 Nov. 2012)

1. Birgit Schrowange
2. Barbara Schöneberger
3. Mariele Millowitsch
4. anne will
5. sophia Thomalla
6. Simone Thomalla
7. Rosanna Rocci
8. Nazan Eckes
9. Gundis Zambo
10. Nina Heinemann


----------



## shevi (19 Nov. 2012)

Katarina Witt, wenn Die keine Zeit hat, könnte ich auch mit der Schöneberger leben;-)


----------



## beckda (20 Nov. 2012)

Ganz klar, Anja Kling, die wundervollste Frau....


----------



## Ohrpheus (20 Nov. 2012)

Nina Bott die ist echt schön


----------



## Excalibur (23 Nov. 2012)

Micaela Schäfers


----------



## karl08 (23 Nov. 2012)

Gundis Zambo ! Was für Beine !


----------



## mario46anni (24 Nov. 2012)

Britt Hagedorn
Bettina kramer
Marlene lufen


----------



## teenboy18 (24 Nov. 2012)

mit selena gomez ^^


----------



## Lenafan98 (25 Nov. 2012)

Mit den Biathlon Girls Andrea Henkel und Miri Gössner


----------



## eywesstewat (26 Nov. 2012)

barbara Schöneberger
Collien Fernandes


----------



## meyki (27 Nov. 2012)

Annika Kipp
Anekke Dürkopp
Annica Hansen
Nova Meierhenrich
Sabine Lisicki
Helene Fischer
Annemarie Eifeld
Annemarie Warnkross


----------



## malle97 (27 Nov. 2012)

1. Nova Meierhenrich
2. Alexandra Neldel
3. Sila Sahin
4.Nazan Eckes
5.Nina Bott
6.Michelle Hunziker
7.Jeanette Biedermann
8.Annika Kipp
9.Helene Fischer
10.Wolke Hegenbarth


----------



## Jasmina (29 Nov. 2012)

Mit Ina Paule Klink


----------



## birger72 (7 Dez. 2012)

Fatma Mittler- Solak, Nina Moghaddam, Maja Maneiro


----------



## PromiFan (7 Dez. 2012)

sigma30v6 schrieb:


> Kamilla Senjo !!



Die würde mich auch reizen, ob sie es wohl auch mit zwei machen würde


----------



## budrick (17 Dez. 2012)

Madeleine Wehle,Annika Kipp


----------



## Ralf1972 (17 Dez. 2012)

Linda de Mol


----------



## Akrueger100 (17 Dez. 2012)

*Madeleine Wehle Und Cote de Pablo Oder Beide Zusammen  :drip:*


----------



## Gerd23 (17 Dez. 2012)

Veronica Ferres, Barbara Schöneberger.

1.) ich finde die beiden sehr sexy.
2.) neugier was die so draufhaben.


----------



## almonde2009 (18 Dez. 2012)

Ganz klar anne marie w. ... ich glaube sie ist die einzige, mi einem perfekten körper


----------



## Lemon39 (27 Dez. 2012)

Eindeutig mit Andrea Sawatzki


----------



## EscapeYunea (5 Jan. 2013)

Isabelle Hertel ^^ !


----------



## StefanKa (5 Jan. 2013)

Sarah Bogen und Renée Weibel


----------



## WT01 (5 Jan. 2013)

Annett Möller


----------



## heavyside (5 Jan. 2013)

Sarah Engels


----------



## Samuidiver (6 Jan. 2013)

Alexandra Neldel würd ich mal einladen wollen...


----------



## Thor der Donnergott (6 Jan. 2013)

Henriette Richter-Röhl wäre mein Favorit.


----------



## danilo (7 Jan. 2013)

ganz klar Katharina Witt


----------



## solarmaster1 (8 Jan. 2013)

Ich kann mich immer nicht entscheiden:
Vorbereiten sollen mich 
Birgit Schrowange und
Andrea Sawatzki gemeinsam

Danach darf
Marlene Lufen
Bettina Cramer 
kommen.

Und zum Abschluß:
Mareille Höpper

Dann bruach ich sicher nichts mehr

Ciao solarmaster1


----------



## Tigy (8 Jan. 2013)

ALLE. 
Die hässlichen zum schluss.:claudi:


----------



## Classic (11 Jan. 2013)

Ganz klar, Mareille Höppner und Judith Rakers!


----------



## david198425 (13 Jan. 2013)

Sylvie van der Vaart


----------



## Walt (13 Jan. 2013)

Momentanes Ranking (unterliegt ständigen Veränderungen):

1. Iris Mareike Steen
2. Valea Scalabrino
3. Katrin Wolter
4. Marylu-Saskia Poolman
5. Sarah Bogen

Gruß
Walt


----------



## Fanboy (7 Feb. 2013)

Arzu Bazman


----------



## Gerd23 (8 Feb. 2013)

Meine Favoriten:

Veronica Ferres
Katharina Witt
Claudia Kleinert
Britt Hagedorn


----------



## soundso84 (22 Feb. 2013)

Kristina Dörfer, weil sie heißer als die Hölle ist


----------



## meyki (22 Feb. 2013)

Ganz Klar 

ANNEKE DÜRKOPP oder ANNIKA KIPP


----------



## emil844 (24 Feb. 2013)

hm simone thomalla würde mir gefallen


----------



## olaf87 (28 Feb. 2013)

Mareile Höppner 

wobei mir da noch viel mehr einfallen würde


----------



## robyndreamz (9 März 2013)

jeanette biedermann


----------



## Halamor (17 März 2013)

Iris Mareike Steen, anne menden, magda neuner, laura osswald


----------



## wobacgn (17 März 2013)

Mit der Frau vom Stefan Raab  .. Die "Arme" .. So wie der sich auspowert bei seiner Show .. Bräuchte Sie auch was zum powern


----------



## jeff-smart (17 März 2013)

1. Kati Witt
2. Maxi Biewer
(und viele mehr ... )


----------



## vdsbulli (17 März 2013)

Annette Frier

Die ist einfach noch natürlich


----------



## tahlganis (25 März 2013)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## DauergeilJ (3 Apr. 2013)

_*Jeanette Biedermann*_, die süsse *Poppmaus* :drip:


----------



## Creek (3 Apr. 2013)

Danica Thrall


----------



## kenndu (5 Apr. 2013)

kkkoplklllölö


----------



## kenndu (5 Apr. 2013)

helena meier


----------



## meveric666 (5 Apr. 2013)

MadeleineWehle
Marlene Lufen
Tina Ruhland
Gundis Zambo
alexandra neldel
Mareile Höppner
Ariane von Drateln
Angela Finger Erben


----------



## bene105 (14 Apr. 2013)

Michelle Hunziker
Tara Reid
Verona Pooth
Collien Fernandes
Sarah Connor


----------



## zirkulator (14 Apr. 2013)

Verona Pooth


----------



## Classic (15 Apr. 2013)

Natürlich Frau Höppner,
Nazan Eckes
Maybritt Illner
Jeanette
Lena Meyer-Landruth


----------



## totto (23 Apr. 2013)

panda49 schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne, Sonya Kraus, Charlotte Engelhardt, Verona Pooth, Miriam Pielhau, Gülcan Kamps, Nazan Eckes, Ruth Moschner, Alida-Nadin Kurras Haben. Da würde ich mich sehr freuen.
> 
> LG Panda  :WOW: :thumbup:



wobei die damen pooth und kamps besser gar nichts sagen sollten .... :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## oracle8 (23 Apr. 2013)

Auf jedenfall, Wolke Hegenbarth, cameron diaz


----------



## starcum (27 Apr. 2013)

unbedingt Verona Pooth


----------



## Harry1982 (27 Apr. 2013)

Da frag ich mich doch wieso ihr alle irgendwelche Z Promis wollt? Bei mir in der Nähe wohnen bestimmt zehn hübsche und attraktive Frauen mit denen ich gerne mal ne Nacht verbringen wollte. Was macht diese "Promis" so besonders?


----------



## CelebMale (27 Apr. 2013)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Da frag ich mich doch wieso ihr alle irgendwelche Z Promis wollt? Bei mir in der Nähe wohnen bestimmt zehn hübsche und attraktive Frauen mit denen ich gerne mal ne Nacht verbringen wollte. Was macht diese "Promis" so besonders?



man kennt Sie


----------



## CelebMale (27 Apr. 2013)

Liz Miles der Traum in Benzin


----------



## word (13 Mai 2013)

hoppel schrieb:


> Inez Björg David
> Nina Bott
> Alexandra Neldel (als Ex Soapdarstellerin)
> Sarah Ulrich
> Jessica Ginkel



Ui. Wir haben scheinbar den selben Geschmack. :thumbup:

Für mich möchte ich noch Clara Dolny ergänzen.


----------



## Daniel 11 (19 Mai 2013)

Anne Menden


----------



## Derausdemdorf (20 Mai 2013)

Mit vielen Frauen


----------



## monacino (20 Mai 2013)

Am liebsten mit Mareile Höppner!


----------



## ALF65 (26 Mai 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## egj (26 Mai 2013)

emma lahana


----------



## Ypuns (30 Mai 2013)

Daniela Bette von der Lindenstrasse


----------



## thomashm (31 Mai 2013)

Melissa Rauch


----------



## MMM (1 Juni 2013)

Helene Fischer, sie ist schön und sexy :thumbup:


----------



## TurkLover (9 Juni 2013)

Annica hansen
Nina Bott 
Sila Sahin
Nazan Eckes 
Lina van de Mars 
Mirjam Weichselbraun


----------



## HansiWagener (13 Juni 2013)

Dem schließe ich mich an die jeanette biedermann ist schon sehr sexy, ich würde aber auch die Yvonne Catterfeld oder die Tanja Wedhorn nicht von der Bettkante stoßen.


steven91 schrieb:


> jeanette biedermann
> 
> 1. sie ist sexy
> 
> 2. mir fällt keine andere ein da ich sowas nich gucke xDDD


----------



## MAXIMMAL (13 Juni 2013)

Janina Uhse wäre echt ne Sünde wert, die süße Maus würde ich dern mal näher kennen lernen.


----------



## teenboy18 (14 Juni 2013)

puhh gibt viele aber palina rojinski währe okey


----------



## Parzival1 (22 Juni 2013)

An Soapstars:
Saskia Valencia und Lilian Büchner

ansonsten:
Sophie Schütt


----------



## arax57 (26 Juni 2013)

Mit Henriette Richter-Röhl- für mich eine eigene Liga


----------



## deninho (26 Juni 2013)

Barbara schöneberger *_*


----------



## trommler (11 Juli 2013)

Natürlich mit Maria Furtwängler! Sowas geiles gibts nicht nochmal!!


----------



## kabelager (14 Juli 2013)

Ganz klar Miriam Lahnstein!

Sexy blonde MILF bei Verbotene Liebe!


----------



## BeerLover (20 Juli 2013)

Verena Kerth, habe mit ihr heißes Playboy-Shooting angesehen und finde Sie total sexy und wunderschön. Und soweit ich das überhaupt beurteilen kann, ist sie auch sonst nicht übel.


----------



## inkubus717 (21 Juli 2013)

Hmmm, schwer zu sagen wenn man die Wahl hat... Aber ich würde mich dann doch wohl für Helene Fischer entscheiden!


----------



## mario46 (1 Aug. 2013)

Britt Hagedorn
Marlene Lufen
Nazan Eckes
Bettina Cramer


----------



## sie (2 Aug. 2013)

die von gzsz, mir fällt grad der name nicht ein....


----------



## Xixwoods (19 Aug. 2013)

Natürlich mit
Nina Bott
Jeanette Biedermann

Sind einfach umwerfend...


----------



## Wilander (22 Aug. 2013)

Marlene Lufen
Katarina Witt


----------



## Speedtouch (22 Aug. 2013)

jeanette biedermann


----------



## Krone1 (22 Aug. 2013)

Salma Hayek :WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Yahooman (25 Aug. 2013)

Ganz klar Sila Sahin 

Yahoo


----------



## Limit (26 Aug. 2013)

Da ich für gewöhnlich keine Soaps schaue, ist die Auswahl für mich ein wenig eingeschränkt, aber ich würde auch Inez Bjørg David nehmen.


----------



## RooKI3 (26 Aug. 2013)

Ganz klar Janina Uhse


----------



## Tigy (26 Aug. 2013)

*Lena Meyer-Landrut 
Jeanette Biedermann
Esther Schweins
Barbara Schöneberger
Tina Plate
Lina van de Mars

Salma Hayek
Christina Applegate*


----------



## superfan2000 (28 Aug. 2013)

Mit der Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens.


----------



## Daniel 11 (31 Aug. 2013)

Ist eine schwere entscheidung, aber mit Anna-Katharina Samsel wäre mal nett


----------



## campusschlampe (3 Sep. 2013)

Ich würde gerne wissen wollen wie Barbara Schöneberger so im Bett ist


----------



## tl75020 (7 Sep. 2013)

für mich Charlotte Engelhardt, Augen Arsch Brust Mund, Moussa (SENEGAL)


----------



## KlausKarl (8 Sep. 2013)

Mit COCO wenn Ice nix dagegen hat


----------



## BigAnton (19 Sep. 2013)

Selbstverständlich Jeanette und Isabell Horn alias Pia Koch bei GZSZ


----------



## Reuters (19 Sep. 2013)

Mit Anne Gesthuysen igitt 

:angry:


----------



## Chamser81 (19 Sep. 2013)

Och da gibt es so viele. 

Aber sicher würde man sich da auch zuviel erwarten! Wenn ich mich jedoch entscheiden dürfte dann würde ich wohl die Caro Beil nehmen. Weil ich der wirklich zutraue das sie sich das nimmt was sie braucht!


----------



## Hase59 (24 Sep. 2013)

Iris Mareike Stehen!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Die ist echt lecker und sieht zum Anbeißen aus


----------



## Hase59 (27 Sep. 2013)

Iris Mareike Steen 
die ist doch wirklich gut bestückt:thx:


----------



## blossom (30 Sep. 2013)

Vanessa hudgens. hammer geil is sie


----------



## fuchswsw (30 Sep. 2013)

Inez Björg David schon wegen des gleichen familiennamens aber vlt isse ja gar eine weite verwante also isch hab nüx gesagt


----------



## brechab (30 Sep. 2013)

Cherubini schrieb:


> Mit welcher deutschen Soap-Darstellerin würdet Ihr gerne eine Nacht verbringen und warum?



sorry, gibt zu viele die mir einfallen.:thumbup:


----------



## Sierae (1 Okt. 2013)

*Nazan Gökdemir - das wäre auch einmal reizvoll!*


----------



## gesch21 (1 Okt. 2013)

Sonya Kraus oder Alida Kurass würde ich gern mal testen


----------



## Fuechslein (2 Okt. 2013)

Isolda Dychauk! Ne absolute Traumfrau!


----------



## Christian30 (5 Nov. 2013)

Anja Petzold


----------



## Lupin (5 Nov. 2013)

Simone Thomalla


----------



## bad santa (6 Nov. 2013)

Isabell Hertel & Isabell Horn


----------



## cobra1212 (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich würde gern 
Avril lavigne
Annika kipp 
Anne Katrin kosch 
und Sandra arabian 
nehmen


----------



## cobra1212 (19 Nov. 2013)

Ich würde gern 
Miriam lange 
Roberta bieling und
Angela finger erben nehmen.


----------



## Pepperboy (20 Nov. 2013)

Da es hier nur um Soap Darstellerinnen geht, würde ich Isabell Horn und Sila Sahin sagen


----------



## superfan2000 (3 Dez. 2013)

Mit der süßen Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens.


----------



## ulrich666 (11 Dez. 2013)

marlene lufen verdammt sieht die guad aus


----------



## ulrich666 (11 Dez. 2013)

:WOW::WOW:und mit der horoskopfrau kirsten hanser die könnte mir no was beibringen hihi


----------



## Walt (11 Dez. 2013)

Iris Mareike Steen :






Gruß
Walt


----------



## didi168 (13 Dez. 2013)

Simone Thomalla
Ist zwar schon etwas älteres Semester, aber immer noch scharf.


----------



## magnos (14 Dez. 2013)

Jeanette Biedermann


----------



## trommler (14 Dez. 2013)

Natürlich mit der geilen Maria Furtwängler!


----------



## keko11 (20 Dez. 2013)

jennifer knäble !!


----------



## jf070664 (26 Dez. 2013)

Barbara Schöneberger
Maxi Biewer
Kim Fischer
Inka Schneider
Astrid van der Staaij
Daniela Elger
Birgit von Bentzel


----------



## Rotbenzi (27 Dez. 2013)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## Urmel001 (27 Dez. 2013)

Angela Merkel


----------



## meyki (27 Dez. 2013)

Weiterhin

Anekke Dürkopp 1 Platz
Annika Kipp 2 Platz
Annemarie Eilfeld 3 Platz
Annemarie Carpendale 4 Platz

Gibt noch viele andere mir würde das reichen:thumbup:


----------



## mar1971z (28 Dez. 2013)

Die Frage war zwar nach der Soap Darstellerin mit der man gerne eine Nacht verbringen möchte. Doch die Antworten beschränken sich nicht nur auf Soap Darstellerinnen. Somit meine Zusammenstellung:

1. Helene Fischer
2. Judith Rakers
3. Anette Möller
4. Motsi Mabuse
5. Nazan Eckes


----------



## mar1971z (28 Dez. 2013)

Schöne Frau


----------



## Ego2000 (29 Dez. 2013)

Von der Claudia Kleinert möchte ich mir mal ein "Hoch" und "Tief" erklären lassen


----------



## Celebbo (7 Feb. 2014)

Ganz klar... Inez Björg David

Warum? Ist zu 100% mein Typ!


----------



## Henmarina (7 Feb. 2014)

Isabell Horn - nicht nur eine Nacht:
süß, sexy, geiler Gesichtausdruck!!!


----------



## Christian30 (8 Feb. 2014)

ich würde gerne mit anja petzold


----------



## Klaus1966 (12 Feb. 2014)

Ich würde gerne mit Helene Fischer und Shania Twain, mehr als eine Nacht verbringen


----------



## joawer (14 Feb. 2014)

Annemarie Warnkross , mal sehen ob Sie auch im Bett so blöde lächelt:WOW:


----------



## minni_cd (15 Feb. 2014)

Katharina Abt


----------



## mixtec (23 Feb. 2014)

Mal 24 Stunden mit Claudia Kleinert, Britt Hagedorn und Kamilla Senjo ... :thumbup:
Superintelligent und wahnsinnig attraktiv!


----------



## SONNYBLACK (25 Feb. 2014)

Sylvie Meis, Katrina Bowden & Sila Sahin


----------



## harry1957 (28 Feb. 2014)

Simone Panteleit
Marlene Lufen
Karen Heinrichs
Simone Sombecki
Tamina Kallert
Andrea Kiewel
Vanessa Blumhagen
Annika Kipp


----------



## toralf11 (6 März 2014)

Kim Fisher


----------



## hansilein (7 März 2014)

vanessa hudgens


----------



## pato64 (9 März 2014)

steven91 schrieb:


> jeanette biedermann
> 
> 1. sie ist sexy
> 
> 2. mir fällt keine andere ein da ich sowas nich gucke xDDD



Da ist dir aber nicht gerade die Schlechteste eingefallen !


----------



## lofas (9 März 2014)

Andrea Kiewel Angela Merkel


----------



## pato64 (9 März 2014)

joawer schrieb:


> Annemarie Warnkross , mal sehen ob Sie auch im Bett so blöde lächelt:WOW:



Wie blöd die guckt, liegt dann auch an dir !


----------



## Ossi1901 (11 März 2014)

Sarah ulrich


----------



## mcross93 (30 März 2014)

Jessica alba. eindeutig


----------



## cshark (22 Apr. 2014)

Katie Holmes


----------



## muhuuuuu (2 Mai 2014)

Sandra Ahrabian


----------



## Barfußwanderer (4 Mai 2014)

Anna Samsel definitiv


----------



## adrealin (4 Mai 2014)

Ich brauche nur die eine dralle Pralle reife Frucht und die heißt?
Barbara Schöneberger natürlich!:WOW:


----------



## sport (5 Juli 2014)

1 lena Gercke
2 mutter und tochter Thomalla am besten zusamen 
3 magdalen neuen
4 Maria risch
5 die bb 5 Girls


nur nicht mit der merkel


----------



## maxkay (9 Juli 2014)

Lena Gercke <3


----------



## infinion (9 Juli 2014)

Sylvie Meis
Katy Perry


----------



## Henmarina (10 Juli 2014)

Isabell horn


----------



## Henmarina (10 Juli 2014)

Isabell Horn :thumbup:


----------



## Me_myself (13 Juli 2014)

SONNYBLACK schrieb:


> Sylvie Meis, & Sila Sahin



würde ich aus dem stehgreif so unterschreiben  :thumbup:


----------



## Bimo (16 Juli 2014)

Mit Barbara Schöneberger eine Nacht, das wäre schon toll.


----------



## DjDSL (16 Sep. 2014)

Zu Beatrice Egli würde ich wirklich nicht nein sagen ;-)


----------



## PromiFan (17 Sep. 2014)

Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## zrrtter443 (3 Okt. 2014)

natürlich mit meiner freundin...


----------



## J.Lo (3 Okt. 2014)

ganz klar Jennifer Lopez


----------



## ponkelkind (8 Okt. 2014)

die beiden tkotsch `s


----------



## lofas (8 Okt. 2014)

Angela Merkel Hot Mature:thx:


----------



## xtomekx (8 Okt. 2014)

cool schankedön


----------



## wertzu (16 Okt. 2014)

inka schneider


----------



## Shavedharry (18 Okt. 2014)

Sophia Thomalla, Sylvie Meis, Magdalena Breczka, Franziska van Almsick


----------



## Buschi25 (18 Okt. 2014)

Barbara Schöneberger
Andrea Kaiser
Andrea Kiewel
Jeanette Biedermann
Helene Fischer 
Marlene Lufen
Simone Panteleit

Es gibt so viele, aber man wird nie die Chance habe jemals mit einer eine Nacht zu verbringen


----------



## Okocha9 (20 Okt. 2014)

Bei Barbara Schöneberger bin ich auch dabei.
Andrea Sawatzki <3


----------



## KoenigIto (20 Dez. 2014)

Sophia Thomalla, Helene Fischer, Esther Sedlaczek, Annemarie Carpendale, Victoria Justice, Emmanuelle Chirqui


----------



## Charly3 (3 Jan. 2015)

Beatrice Egli, Barbara Schöneberger und/oder Helene Fischer


----------



## pLagerblom7 (5 Jan. 2015)

Auch wenn viele es nicht verstehen können -> Kristen Stewart


----------



## mary jane (6 Jan. 2015)

pLagerblom7 schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele es nicht verstehen können -> Kristen Stewart



das kann ich verstehen, meine erste Wahl wäre Amber Heard


----------



## Stoney (25 Jan. 2015)

Helene Fischer
Sylvie Meis
Katarina Witt
Jaina Uhse
Jessica Ginkel


----------



## longer (17 Feb. 2015)

Ina Dietz (FSS-Nachrichten) , Marlene Lufen


----------



## derneue123 (17 Feb. 2015)

Olga aus Russland


----------



## TjCro87 (1 März 2015)

Bahar kizil


----------



## ottokar66 (1 März 2015)

Toni Garrn ....aber diesen Geschmack teile ich mit attraktiveren und betuchtern Männern


----------



## schulzotto (8 März 2015)

isabell horn


----------



## superfan2000 (28 März 2015)

Mit der liebreizenden Schlagersängerin Andrea Jürgens. :drip::drip::drip:


----------



## Leglove (28 März 2015)

Marlene Lufen
Beatrice Egli


----------



## Shevo (16 Apr. 2015)

Sylvie Meis oder die Esther ;-)


----------



## kueber1 (16 Apr. 2015)

Jennifer Nicole lee 
Katie Price
Micaela Schäfer


----------



## Mr. Alba (3 Mai 2015)

Jessica Alba


----------



## 5799stefan (3 Mai 2015)

Taylor swift :drip:


----------



## Claudy (23 Mai 2015)

Ich bevorzuge eindeutig Sonya Kraus.Aber es wäre schon schön sie nur als Freundin des Hauses zu haben.Meine Frau genügt mir schon,denn mit der kann man Pferde stehlen.


----------



## Abckind (24 Mai 2015)

Reese Witherspoon


----------



## Buddenbrook (1 Juni 2015)

mit Katja Riemann


----------



## ElCoyote (15 Juni 2015)

Summer Glau, Sophia Bush, Katheryn Winnick, Rachel Nichols, Simone Simons, Camila Giorgi, Julia Görges, Annika Beck, Alize Cornet, Arantxa Rus, Urszula Radwanska, Tsvetana Pironkova, Johanna Klum


----------



## den90 (26 Sep. 2015)

Fernanda Brandao, Verona Pooth, Gülcan Kamps, Sylvie Meis, Sonya Kraus, Sila Sahin, Cora Schumacher


----------



## kayhoenig (28 Sep. 2015)

Katrin Huß, Singa Gärtgens,Selena Gomez,


----------



## toerfer (28 Sep. 2015)

Marlene Lufen


----------



## gauloises2 (24 Okt. 2015)

Ruth Moschner - phantastischer Körper und Temperament ohne Ende...


----------



## Dilbert (13 Feb. 2016)

Mit Carmen Nebel würde ich mal gerne eine Nachtlang kuscheln.


----------



## tvgirlslover (13 Feb. 2016)

Miriam Lange


----------



## gaertner23 (14 Feb. 2016)

mir käme die Steffi Brungs sehr gelegen:drip::drip::drip:


----------



## inge50 (10 Juli 2016)

da gibt es sehr sehr viele, aber auf die schnelle fallen mir barbara schöneberger, christine neubauer, claudia ciesla, isabel varell ......ein.


----------



## S3xyhotb1tch (11 Juli 2016)

Candice Swanepoel oder Emily Ratajkowski


----------



## FourTwoZero (16 Juli 2016)

Adriana Lima :WOW:


----------



## Baustert Paul (19 Juli 2016)

1) Helene Fischer
2) Rosanna Rocci
3) Francine Jordi
Und Noch Viele Andere Mehr:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Hackmann (27 Juli 2016)

Madeleine Wehle


----------



## Lenafan98 (30 Juli 2016)

Annika Beck,Julia Görges und Angie Kerber von den Tennisgirls,sonst gerne Sylvie Meis,Francine Jordi und ganz klar Frauke Petry.....und Kelly Rohrbach.


----------



## Baustert Paul (12 Sep. 2016)

:
1) Helene Fischer
2) Rosanna Rocci
3) Francine Jordi
4) Anita & Alexandra Hofmann
5) Alexandra Lexer
6) Birgit Langer
7) Michaela Zondler
8) Kristina Bach
9) Andrea Berg
10) Gaby Baginsky
11) Vicky Leandros
12) Claudia Jung
13) Tanja Hewer ( Michelle
14) Stefanie Hertel
15) Tanja Lasch
16) melanie Oesch
17) Mara Kayser
18) Ireen Sheer
19) Mary Roos
20) Sarah Connor
21) Sandy Mölling
22) Jeanette Biedermann
23) Britt Reinecke ( Hagedorn )
24) Nazan Eckes
25) Maxi Biewer
26) Birgit von Bentzel
27) Katja Burkard
28) Ulrike von der Groeben
29) Eva Imhof
30) Jennifer Knäble
31) Birgit Schrowange
32) Ilka Essmüller
33) Miriam Lange
34) Roberta Bieling:
:thx::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse:thx2thx2thx2thx2thx2thx2:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Baustert Paul (12 Sep. 2016)

:
1) Helene Fischer
2) Rosanna Rocci
3) Francine Jordi
4) Anita & Alexandra Hofmann
5) Alexandra Lexer
6) Birgit Langer
7) Michaela Zondler
8) Kristina Bach
9) Andrea Berg
10) Gaby Baginsky
11) Vicky Leandros
12) Claudia Jung
13) Tanja Hewer ( Michelle
14) Stefanie Hertel
15) Tanja Lasch
16) melanie Oesch
17) Mara Kayser
18) Ireen Sheer
19) Mary Roos
20) Sarah Connor
21) Sandy Mölling
22) Jeanette Biedermann
23) Britt Reinecke ( Hagedorn )
24) Nazan Eckes
25) Maxi Biewer
26) Birgit von Bentzel
27) Katja Burkard
28) Ulrike von der Groeben
29) Eva Imhof
30) Jennifer Knäble
31) Birgit Schrowange
32) Ilka Essmüller
33) Miriam Lange
34) Roberta Bieling:
:thx::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse::klasse:thx2thx2thx2thx2thx2thx2:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## Baustert Paul (15 Sep. 2016)

Baustert Paul schrieb:


> :
> 1) Helene Fischer
> 2) Rosanna Rocci
> 3) Francine Jordi
> ...


:thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx::thx:


----------



## exilesr (16 Sep. 2016)

Wenn es denn eine Soap Darstellerin sein muss, definitiv Frau Biedermann!
Ansonsten auf jeden Fall Lena


----------



## kloboy (2 Dez. 2016)

Adriana Lima


----------



## bohrhammer (11 Dez. 2016)

Verona Pooth die finde ich super


----------



## Slimy (30 Jan. 2017)

* Jeanette Biedermann 





:drip: aber nur in ihren geilen Kunstleder-, Lack-, PVC- oder Wetlook-Outfits :drip:*​


----------



## totto (20 Apr. 2017)

Die Frage an sich ist schon gemein - je nach Anlass und Geschmack.
Politik:
Aigner - Schwesig - Bär - Wagenknecht - Suding - Kipping - Abstreiter
Sport:
Neuner - Dahlmeier - Preuß - Hingis 
Schauspieler:
Surholt - Loewig - Flint - U. Frank - Ferres - Tschirner - J. Preuß
Moderation:
Link - Ishag - Blumhagen - Knäble - Merkau - Heyde - Willicks - Petzold - KM Hohenstein
Nachrichten:
Hahlweg - Dietz - Döring - M. Esser

und noch einige andere ..... aber das wird zuviel


----------



## totto (20 Apr. 2017)

Die Frage an sich ist schon gemein - je nach Anlass und Geschmack.
Politik:
Aigner - Schwesig - Bär - Wagenknecht - Suding - Kipping - Abstreiter
Sport:
Neuner - Dahlmeier - Preuß - Hingis - Vonn - Riesch - Sharapova - S. Williams - Halmich - Szewczenko - Witt - Domratschawa - Mäkäräinen
Schauspieler:
Surholt - Loewig - Flint - U. Frank - Ferres - Tschirner - J. Preuß - Hale Berry - Eichinger - Frier
Moderation:
Link - Ishag - Blumhagen - Knäbele - Merkau - Heinrichs - Panteleit - Heyde - Willicks - Petzold - KM Hohenstein - Küll
Nachrichten:
Hahlweg - Dietz - Döring - M. Esser - Horneffer - Kleinert - Vogel
Musik:
Beyonce - H. Fischer - Oonagh - Egli - Leandros - Carey - J Lopez - Shakira - Madonna

und noch einige andere ..... aber das wird zuviel


----------



## kayhoenig (22 Juli 2017)

Anja Koebel :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Federal (22 Juli 2017)

Absolut nur die suesse Gülcan Kamps:thumbup::thx::drip:giveheart


----------



## Walt (12 Juli 2019)

Mit gleich einem ganzen Dutzend:

1. Antonia Michalsky (ich mag es hübsch, verdorben und üppig)






2. Iris Mareike Steen





3. Isabell Hertel





4. Nora Koppen





5. Ania Niedieck





6. Marylu-Saskia Poolman





7. Franziska Benz





8. Maria Wedig





9. Mariangela Scelsi





10. Sarah Bogen





11. Gamze Senol





12. Anna Julia Kapfelsperger





Also, Freiwillige bitte melden! :thx: :drip:


----------



## Markus 19 (17 Aug. 2019)

Ruth Moschner oder Janina Uhse


----------



## Claudy (17 Aug. 2019)

Mein Absoluter Star ist ganz klar die Sonya Kraus


----------



## Elfman (21 Aug. 2019)

Nach langem Überlegen bloss Judith Williams, Veronika Ferres, Melissa Joan Hart, Andrea Sawatzki (aus purer Neugier), Franziska Rubin, Jeanette Biedermann, Britney Spears, Susanne Nett, Janett Eger, Johanna Fellner, Traylor Howard, Enie van de Meiklokjes, Eva Habermann,...interessant..alle anderen sind für mich irgendwie nichts für´s Bett. Hätte ich vorher auch nicht gedacht.^^
..dabei fand ich die Kiwi mal sehr erotisch, die Neubauer Christine auch, Gilllian Anderson, Liv Tyler, Kim Wilde, Nena sogar, und auch die Tietjen, Amy Adams, Danielle Colby Cushman, aber nö.


----------



## Elfman (21 Aug. 2019)

Karin Thaler dachte ich auch, aber die ist was für´s Herz, nicht für eine Nacht. Genauso wie Saskia Valencia und sogar Babsi Schöneberger, wenn Mann die denn auf Dauer vertragen kann, sie ist halt special.


----------



## celebboard13 (7 Sep. 2019)

Janin Ullmann


----------



## gargamel (14 Sep. 2019)

Sylvie Meis


----------



## Walt (25 Nov. 2020)

Eindeutig: 

Josephine Becker















Ach ja Freunde, macht doch noch mit bei der Wahl zu Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020. Link unten!

Läuft noch bis Silvester. Freue mich über Euer Voting.


----------



## Walt (28 Dez. 2020)

*NUR NOCH 3 TAGE!*

Heute in genau 3 Tagen ist Silvester.

Und genau an diesem Tag endet die Wahl zu *Deutschlands-Soap-Girl 2020. *
Aber noch nichts, gar nichts entschieden.

Eure Stimme zählt! *Bitte stimmt ab, wenn Ihr es noch nicht getan habt!*

Mehrfachauswahl ist ausdrücklich erlaubt.

Unterstützen wir unsere Abstimmungen gegenseitig!

*Wer wird Deutschlands Soap-Girl 2020?*
*
JETZT ABSTIMMEN!*

Gruß
Walt 

Link unten!


----------



## Claudy (1 Apr. 2021)

Zu 100% mit Sonya Kraus,weil sie im Leben einfach ein Kracher ist.Witzig,intelligent und für jeden Blödsinn zu haben.:WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW::WOW:


----------



## Hinko (3 Apr. 2021)

Laura Müller


----------



## proton48 (29 Sep. 2021)

Jamie Lee Curtis


----------



## I_Love_Girls (5 Dez. 2021)

Valentina Pahde


----------



## Claudy (5 Dez. 2021)

Also ich für meinen Teil bleibe der lieben Sonya Kraus treu.Die braucht man nicht unbedingt im Bett,aber als Kumpel könnte ich sie mir gut vorstellen.Denn das strahlt sie aus.Mit der könnte man Pferde stehlen wie man so schön sagt.:WOW::WOW:


----------



## winters3107 (28 Apr. 2022)

Victoria Justice


----------



## Claudy (28 Apr. 2022)

Wieso muss es unbedingt sein die Nacht zu verbringen.Mir würde schon genügen einen halben Tag mit der Sonya Kraus herum zu stromern und anschliessend einen Kaffee trinken zu gehen.Es muss doch nicht nur immer ums Bett gehen,Oder?


----------



## christinalover (22 Mai 2022)

International: Christina Aguilera
National: Ramona Drews


----------



## aceton (24 Mai 2022)

Gaby Dohm !


----------



## haller (11 Juli 2022)

Julia Klöckner 
Sandra Maischberger
Marisa Burger


----------



## capri216 (6 Nov. 2022)

I_Love_Girls schrieb:


> Valentina Pahde


Na da kannst aber auch über ein Bügelbrett rutschen.


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (6 Nov. 2022)

Nachts schlafe ich. Aber ich möchte je eine Woche Tag für Tag mit Janett Eger, Jennifer Sieglar, Fanny Fee Werther, Maira Rothe und Vanessa Civiello verbringen und die weiblichen Qualitäten der netten Damen überprüfen.


----------



## tomheleine (9 Nov. 2022)

Entweder Mareile Höppner oder Heidi & Leni Klum als Doppel


----------



## paddy11 (2 Dez. 2022)

Tamina Kallert
Sarah Connor
Marlene Lufen
Wontorra 
Sylvie Meis
Michelle (Sängerin)
Michelle Hunziker


----------



## Frauenliebhaber (2 Dez. 2022)

paddy11 schrieb:


> Tamina Kallert
> Sarah Connor
> Marlene Lufen
> Wontorra
> ...


Eine gute Auswahl. Mit denen ist es sicher lustig.


----------

